# Остеохондроз и боль в желудке



## Helena5 (10 Июн 2017)

Уважаемые доктора и посетители сайта.
Выскажите Ваше мнение по вопросу.
В хорошем настроении и неплохом самочувствии вышла на участок подёргать травку на грядке.
Через несколько минут внезапно достаточно сильная боль в грудном отделе позвоночника и тут же
Боль в желудке. Распрямившись сильная боль ушла, и желудку стало легче.
Ночью лёжа картина повторилась. Прошла неделя -тихо ноет спина (вся грудная часть), нажимаю -чуть болезненно. И есть! Дискомфорт в желудке. Как-то это видимо связано.
В анамнезе. Грудной сколиоз+ остеохондроз ГОП (2 период) и ШОп.. Но как-то спина редко беспокоила.

Вопрос как влияет в данном случае Остеохондроз на желудок. Лечить ли последний или не стоит.
Собралась в отпуск-а тут...
Спасибо!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Июн 2017)

Имеющиеся симптомы характерны для позвоночного абдоминального (гастралгического) синдрома. Из методов лечения наиболее эффективна мануальная терапия.


----------



## Evenelf (10 Июн 2017)

Helena5 написал(а):


> Вопрос как влияет в данном случае Остеохондроз на желудок. Лечить ли последний или не стоит.


Лечить последний от чего? Если есть болезнь то её нужно лечить, если нет болезни то и лечить нечего.


----------



## Василий Чайка (10 Июн 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Лечить последний от чего? Если есть болезнь то её нужно лечить, если нет болезни то и лечить нечего.


Первое что нужно - вышлите рентген снимок грудного отдела позвоночника.
Желудок имеет связь с С3-С5 и Th5-Th10
Туд двойное влияние:
1) паталогическое изменение формы позвоночника - нарущение размещения органа - нарушение артериального притока, венозного отттока и эвакуации содержимого 
2) непосредственно заболевание позвоночника (остеохондроз) - образование травмирующих элементов, которые влияют на нервне структуры в сегментах которые указал выше (влияуб на работу желудка) - нарушение в самом органе, которое проявляется уменьшенем количества функционирующих капиляров, сгущением крови, отеком.

Все эти два варианта одновременно приводят к развитию лоакального воспалительного процеса в желудке, отеку, нарушению местного имунитета и перерождению ткажи (склерозированию). Как следствие - изменения ткани самого органа. А вы это вы ощущаете ка проявления болезни или их определяет доктор.

Теперь думаю Вы сами сможете ответить на вопрос по поводу лечить или нет)


----------



## Evenelf (11 Июн 2017)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Туд двойное влияние:
> 1) паталогическое изменение формы позвоночника - нарущение размещения органа - нарушение артериального притока, венозного отттока и эвакуации содержимого
> 2) непосредственно заболевание позвоночника (остеохондроз) - образование травмирующих элементов, которые влияют на нервне структуры в сегментах которые указал выше (влияуб на работу желудка) - нарушение в самом органе, которое проявляется уменьшенем количества функционирующих капиляров, сгущением крови, отеком.


Т. Е. Это все причины боли в области желудка?


----------



## Helena5 (11 Июн 2017)

Уважаемые врачи и пользователи! 
Большое спасибо за ответы
Снимки вышлю.


----------



## Vikalene (11 Июн 2017)

@Василий Чайка, как я понимаю, таким же образом имеет связь и кишечник?? Именно сам кишечник.


----------



## Elka66 (11 Июн 2017)

@Helena5, а попробуйте проще, сделайте рентген желудка, может грыжа пищеводного отверстия диафрагмы, по крайней мере когда я гастро рассказывала, стоя лежа, изжоги нет, траву на даче начинаю полоть, начинается горечь подступать к горлу, на рентгене гмпод подтвердилась


----------



## Тигги (11 Июн 2017)

Helena5 написал(а):


> Через несколько минут внезапно достаточно сильная боль в грудном отделе позвоночника и тут же
> Боль в желудке. Распрямившись сильная боль ушла, и желудку стало легче.
> Ночью лёжа картина повторилась


@Helena5, Вам надо к врачу. При наклоне кинжальная боль в желудке и спине требует очного осмотра врача. Тем более, если у Вас продолжаются ночные боли в желудке, я бы на Вашем месте не тянула с визитом к врачу.


----------



## Василий Чайка (11 Июн 2017)

Vikalene написал(а):


> @Василий Чайка, как я понимаю, таким же образом имеет связь и кишечник?? Именно сам кишечник.


Да, только сегменты другие. Диагнозы вертебрологической патологии - это диагнозы исключения, когда Вы сначала были у профильного доктора и он либо ничего не находит либо незначительные измненения


----------

